
React Static - galfarragem
https://github.com/nozzle/react-static
======
linopolus
static.. that reminds me of something.. oh yeah, laying html files in some
directory on a server..

Whatever you call it, this has nothing in common with a "static website". It's
a bunch of Javascript to fetch some text or similar data. Which may be static.
But fetched by a web app. So it will display just empty on devices without
JS..

